# Pranha Training



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

ive eardtafish can be trained. so has anyone done it with a p considering hw shy they r assume that isnet to impossibe any one figure i out?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Are you drunk?? Take your time and form complete sentences, lol. Train them for what??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

^ I agree. I depends on what you expect them to do. If you want them to take food from your hand its possible. If you want them to do back flips above their water while jumping through a hoop it is not going to happen.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Yes
I have successfully trained my piranhas to swim and eat.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Traveller said:


> Yes
> I have successfully trained my piranhas to swim and eat.


As have I. Its a complicated training regime but well worth it in the end.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sh*t and i thought my pygos were special because they could swim and eat


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I have trained my Manueli to blink


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Eardtafish can endeed be trained. Not as easely as pirahnas though.
You can train your eardtafish to fetch your slipers, eat food frum your hand and reed the newspaper.

Their is a plethora of infermation on "how to train your eardtafish" at www.eardtafish.com


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Got me P_Man....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Eardtafish can endeed be trained. Not as easely as pirahnas though.
> You can train your eardtafish to fetch your slipers, eat food frum your hand and reed the newspaper.
> 
> Their is a plethora of infermation on "how to train your eardtafish" at www.eardtafish.com


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

*Here's a picture of a eartdafish...*










*And a picture of the icthyologist who's considered an expert on the species...*










I understand he's a god-fearing little man.


----------



## h1n1 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol my bad

but ive heard that they can be trainded to follow u and to come to the top of the tank and stuiff like taht


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's just a conditioned response...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I think Ted trainded his one tiem to fetch ducks liek a hunteng dog.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

I trainded one of mine to follow me down the street and other stuiff, but taht is hard to do.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys are dumm and annoying

Becaused dhat right der iss noting compaird 2 mha juhhmp roapin read bely


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> *Becaused dhat right der iss noting compaird 2 mha juhhmp roapin read bely*


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I got in the habit of rattling the pellet can every time I fed my reds, and before long they would come right up to the front every time if you rattled it. So yes, they can be "trained" to some small degree. If anything the extra time spent with them will help get them used to people.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

BUMP!!! WAY TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

found a pic of the eartdafish seem to be rare in the hobby i could only find this one pic


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL this thred kills me...











To the original OP: No they can NOT be traind, P's definitly show the ability to recognize certian jesters and signals which is why some will come to the top of the tank at feeding time. Regaurdless they will do whatever come naturally to them and it is out of your control. P's are a extreemly extinctive fish.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> That's just a conditioned response...


+1


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Eardtafish can endeed be trained. Not as easely as pirahnas though.
> You can train your eardtafish to fetch your slipers, eat food frum your hand and reed the newspaper.
> 
> Their is a plethora of infermation on "how to train your eardtafish" at www.eardtafish.com


You guys are killing me!!!!LOL


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Yo, I went to my local pet store and asked for a few Eardta Fish and the store manager called the Police on me!!

Summon ohs me summ bale muney!


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## nonphixionx (Mar 14, 2012)

my red bellies all come to my hand if i move fingers on the outside glass, they all come and swim right in front of me.


----------



## sledge760 (Nov 21, 2005)

Holy Crap! LOL.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Got me P_Man....


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

I put a mini toilet in my tank and tried to potty train my p's but then I realized they dont have thumbs and cant flush







Im still stuck siphoning gravel


----------

